# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Premijera filma "Sloboda porodu" u gradovima diljem Hrvatske

## Poslid

U četvrtak 20. rujna, u čak osam gradova diljem Hrvatske planiraju se projekcije filma Sloboda porodu (kliknite na CC u donjem desnom kutu i odaberite Croatian za hrvatski prijevod).

*VARAŽDIN - Cinestar, Lumini centar, 18:00 sati

**RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa), u 19,30 

PULA, Gradska knjižnica, 18h 

ZAGREB, Kulturno informativni centar - KIC, Ulica Nikole Tesle 16 u 19,30 

RAB, Hotel Arabiana, 18h 

*Projekcije će se organizirati te večeri u 1000 gradova 50 zemalja svijeta, budite i vi dio ove priče, dio promjene koje želimo vidjeti!

Povedite prijateljice!

(još gradova slijedi...  :Smile:  )

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Evo updejta  :Smile: 

Na isti dan, u četvrtak 20. rujna 2012., u  cijelom ce svijetu biti premijerno prikazan novi dokumentarni film koji  predstavlja porod kao najveći problem vezan uz kršenje ljudskih prava.

*  RODA i još nekoliko udruga organiziraju čak osam BESPLATNIH projekcija  diljem Hrvatske!  Dogovorite večer sa prijateljicama i pridružite nam se  i budite dio promjene koje želite vidjeti u porodništvu!  Promjena ce  nastupiti kad žene ustanu protiv svih tih zlostavljanja i kažu: Dosta  je!*

 Sloboda porodu je sezdesetminutni dokumentarac  u kojem svjetski vodeći stručnjaci za porod, zajedno s međunarodnim  odvjetnicima za ljudska prava, pozivaju na kampanju koja poziva na  radikalne promjene odnosa prema rodiljama u svijetu.


 Projekcije u Hrvatskoj održat će se na sljedeća mjesta:

*ZAGREB*, KIC, Preradovićeva 5 u 19 sati
*VARAŽDIN*, CineStar Varaždin,  Ulica grada Lipika 15 u 18 sati
*RIJEKA*, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati
*PULA*, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39 u 18 sati
*RAB*, Hotel Arabiana, Obala Petra Krešimira u 18 sati
*ZADAR*, Gradska knjižnica, Ulica S. Radića 11b u 18 sati
*SPLIT*, Središnja knjižnica, Ulica Slobode 2 u 18 sati
*DUBROVNIK*, Zavod za javno zdravstvo, Dr. A. Secera 4a u 16 sati

 Dodatne informacije o Slobodi porodu nalaze se na stranicama: http://freedomforbirth.com/ i www.roda.hr i na FB stranici https://www.facebook.com/events/277249279052856/

 “Siguran porod trebao bi biti jedno od temeljnih ženskih ljudskih  prava, no nažalost, za milijune zena i njihovih beba sirom svijeta, to  nije slučaj. Ogroman je nedostatak ljudi koji bi mogli pomoći osigurati  ovo pravo: postoji stvarna potreba za primaljama i svjetske bi vodje  trebali ulagati u primaljstvo u njihovim zemljama. Nadam se da će ovaj  film, kojeg RCM podrzava projekcijom, pretvoriti stručnu skrb za  roditelje u realnost za sve one žene koje joj u ovom trenutku nemaju  pristup.” 

 Cathy Warwick, direktorica Royal College of Midwives (RCM), Britanija

----------


## Storma

Trebam dobrovoljce koji ce postaviti plakate po Zagrebu i Karlovcu  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Novi gradovi:
ZAGREB, KIC, Preradovićeva 5 u 19 sati 
VELIKA GORICA, POU, Dvorana Galženica, Trg S. Radića 5, 19h 
KARLOVAC, Gradska knjižnica, Šestićeva 1 u 19 sati 
BJELOVAR, Knjižnica "P. Preradović", Šetalište I. Lebovića 9 u 18 sati 
OSIJEK, Gradska i sveučilišna knjižnica, Europske avenije 24 u 17,30 sati 
VARAŽDIN, CineStar Varaždin, Ulica grada Lipika 15 u 18 sati 
RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati 
PULA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39 u 18 sati 
RAB, Hotel Arbiana, Obala Petra Krešimira u 18 sati 
ZADAR, Gradska knjižnica, Ulica S. Radića 11b u 18 sati 
SPLIT, Središnja knjižnica, Ulica slobode 2 u 18 sati 
DUBROVNIK, Zavod za javno zdravstvo, Dr. A. Šercera 4a u 16 sati

----------


## Storma

Mozemo ostaviti plakate u KGZ. Ima li dobrovoljaca?

----------


## rossa

Ja sam odnijela u Savski Gaj

----------


## Storma

> Ja sam odnijela u Savski Gaj


Ti si dusa od zene  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Poslid

Imamo sad 13 gradova! 


Projekcije u Hrvatskoj održat će se na sljedeća mjesta: 

ZAGREB, KIC, Preradovićeva 5 u 19 sati 
VELIKA GORICA, POU, Dvorana Galženica, Trg S. Radića 5, 19h 
KARLOVAC, Gradska knjižnica, Šestićeva 1 u 19 sati 
BJELOVAR, Knjižnica "P. Preradović", Šetalište I. Lebovića 9 u 18 sati 
OSIJEK, Gradska i sveučilišna knjižnica, Europske avenije 24 u 17,30 sati 
VARAŽDIN, CineStar Varaždin, Ulica grada Lipika 15 u 18 sati 
RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati 
PULA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39 u 18 sat 
POREČ, Gradska knjižnica, Trg Marafor 3, 18 satii 
RAB, Hotel Arbiana, Obala Petra Krešimira u 18 sati 
ZADAR, Gradska knjižnica, Ulica S. Radića 11b u 18 sati 
SPLIT, Središnja knjižnica, Ulica slobode 2 u 18 sati 
DUBROVNIK, Zavod za javno zdravstvo, Dr. A. Šercera 4a u 16 sati

----------


## Indi

Došao je dan projekcije.  
Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Došao je dan projekcije.  
> Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"!


Treba li rezervirati mjesto ili mislite da u Zagrebu neće biti tako velika gužva?

----------


## Indi

> Treba li rezervirati mjesto ili mislite da u Zagrebu neće biti tako velika gužva?



SAmo dođi! Ne treba rezervirati mjesto. :Heart: 
Nadam se da će biti dobar odaziv, teško je procijeniti.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Besplatna kratka verzija filma "Sloboda porodu" je OD DANAS DOSTUPNA!

 Ovaj film ima potencijal pokrenut lavinu promjene u porodništvu u  cijelome svijetu, pogledajte ga, podijelite sa svojim prijateljima i  budite dio ovog važnog pokreta!

 Titl na hrvatskom je dostupan tako da nakon što kliknete poveznicu u donjem desnom kutu pritisnite "CC" i odaberete "Croatian".

http://www.oneworldbirth.net/the-film/

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Imaju žene mogućnost odabira u trudnoći i porodu? Da li će imati naše kćerke mogućnost odabrati vrstu skrb koju žele?

 8. ožujka 2013 udruga Roda planira projekcije filma Lice poroda o važnostima i moći izbora u trudnoći i porodu u gradovima diljem Hrvatske. Ukoliko želite u svom gradu organizirati  projekciju ili sudjelovati u organizaciji, molimo vas da ispunite ovaj obrazac pa ćemo vas uključiti u mailing listu za daljnje dogovore. Film će biti titlovan na hrvatskom jeziku.

Moć izbora je MOGUĆNOST izbora - dignimo svoj glas!

----------


## REJA25

Pozz pozz! Veselim se sljedećoj projekciji i rado bih ponudila svoje slobodno vrijeme na raspolaganje za organizaciju projekcije filma jer kao trudna studentica zadnjeg diplomskog semestra pedagogije i fonetike istog imam koliko je potrebno!  :Cool:  :Wink:  

Pitanje je samo da li za projekcije filma u Zagrebu treba još ljudi i to onih koji nisu "suradnici/zaposlenici" navedenih institucija u upitniku?
Da se prijavim bez obzira na navedeno?  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ovo zadnje, prijavi se bez obzira na navedeno  :Smile:

----------


## REJA25

Prijavljena!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Imamo jako impresivan broj prijavljenih projekcija - čak 15 :shock: !

Ukoliko želite gledati film u Vašem gradu, javite se na porod@roda.hr

Do sad su se priključili vrijedni volonteri i djelatnici knjižnice i POU-a ovih gradova:  Varaždin, Čakovec, Pula, Rijeka, Zagreb, Vinkovci, Pazin, Dubrovnik, Velika Gorica, Daruvar, Split, Poreč, Biograd n/m, Čepin, Popovača...

*Javite se i vi i dignite glas za ženin izbor o tome kako će donjeti svoje dijete na svijet!*

----------


## paučica

Bravo za sve koji su se uključili u organizaciju!  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da će što više žena pogledati ovaj dokumentarac i da će se stvari u Hrvatskoj početi još brže mijenjati!

----------

